# Britains baltimore



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice looking photos from that place


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice pics from this lost place!


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

What oddly beautiful, sad photos. The grass is literally greener anywhere else!
... Maybe greener grass there would help? A bit of fertilizer maybe? Of course, jobs would help too.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

wow! what's going on with this place?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Arnt quite a few of those pictures of buildings to be demolished soon for a motorway?


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Arnt quite a few of those pictures of buildings to be demolished soon for a motorway?


Yes some are.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

these photos can talk. I can feel the eeriness and emptiness and see 
the dereliction and the decadence of this place.
some of the buildings are really nice specially so when they would 
have been restored and maintained.
thanks for the surreal tour.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

wow, it does kind of look like Baltimore. Nice photos


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

i see what you mean, when comparing Liverpool with Baltimore. Plus the baltimore Ravens, the American Football Team, use purple as their dominant color. Ironically, those "purple" trash cans in those shots fit well with the continued comparison.

BTW, I love the architecture of this building:











Great photos. Thanks for sharing with us. :yes:


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

Liverpool can't touch Detroit or Cleveland


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like a depressed area but some of the buildings have really nice designs.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It was a depressing tour, but a riveting one. Thanks for taking the time to show us what you saw. Are some of the areas a bit unsafe to walk about?


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like the architecture for the most part. I even like some of the run down stuff like this http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/fernallan/kensington/llvrrpool20341.jpg

Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Geez, that's just . . . wow. Liverpool looks like something I'd see in a sci-fi movie about WWIII. Your pictures have a sense of war about them. Absolutely great job showcasing this city. Really opened my eyes that there's more to the UK than just the gleaming glass skyscrapers of London.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Liverpool looks like something I'd see in a sci-fi movie about WWIII. Your pictures have a sense of war about them.


War?!? :? :?


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Gzdvtz said:


> War?!? :? :?


I dunno, it just seems neglected, dirty, a state of ruin. The vibe I get from these images is that time almost stood still since the Blitz way back when in the 40's.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, amazing pictures. Scary place...
What happened to this neighbourhood? And what's the future?


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting although very gritty set of photos. I haven't been to Liverpool for 11 years, but I like the city.

Are there any plans to either demolish or renovate all those abandoned or run down buildings? It's quite sad to see, but it's still not as bad as Detroit.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Yo, What up dog?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to school in Cleveland so none of this really seems all that bad or shocking.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Can't understand why this area is so bad. Does Liverpool have massive population decline or/and economic depression?


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Seems more Detroit, Baltimore only has a few areas of complete neglect.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Thanks everyone. Most photos were taken in regeneration zones and aren't too bad,But some part's of the city are scary. Liverpool is still a great city the gritty bits just make it all the more interesting.*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Geez, that's just . . . wow. Liverpool looks like something I'd see in a sci-fi movie about WWIII. Your pictures have a sense of war about them. Absolutely great job showcasing this city. Really opened my eyes that there's more to the UK than just the gleaming glass skyscrapers of London.


The world is not only composed of western Europe and the US. 

Most cities on all the five continents do not have enough money to have bright paint on all the constructions and the most efficient trash collecting services.

If anything, Liverpool is quite normal


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Scba said:


> Seems more Detroit, Baltimore only has a few areas of complete neglect.


So does Liverpool. This series has focused on one particular side of Liverpool. Other parts of the city are quite desirable. 

From wiki:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Alphaville said:


> So does Liverpool. This series has focused on one particular side of Liverpool. Other parts of the city are quite desirable.


* Yes i totally agree*


----------



## yoshef (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice photoset jock. You said that most of the photographs were taken in "Regeneration Zones", but I think it's worth pointing out that a lot of those boarded up properties have been acquired under CPO, their occupants moved on and buildings themselves earmarked for demolition as part of a massive and now unnecessary housing renewal scheme devised in the 90s. Liverpool was in a much worse state 30 years ago than it is today.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

yoshef said:


> Nice photoset jock. You said that most of the photographs were taken in "Regeneration Zones", but I think it's worth pointing out that a lot of those boarded up properties have been acquired under CPO, their occupants moved on and buildings themselves earmarked for demolition as part of a massive and now unnecessary housing renewal scheme devised in the 90s. Liverpool was in a much worse state 30 years ago than it is today.


*Thank's for the info yoshef, it's a crime that lots of those great buildings are being torn down*.


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

Really interesting thread, showing only the depressing part of a city.
Youre a great photographer!



FerrariEnzo said:


> Liverpool can't touch Detroit or *Cleveland*


Is Cleveland comparable with Detroit economically? I always thought its a nice city with future, but then again, the only information i have is the great 30 Rock episode - Liz Lemon loves Cleveland! :nuts:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Franzl said:


> Really interesting thread, showing only the depressing part of a city.
> Youre a great photographer!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, kinda. Cleveland, like Detroit is an old industrial city which has suffered alot of the same setbacks as Detroit. Although in Cleveland, the running joke is "Atleast we're not Detroit!" LOL I lived there for three years, two in Downtown and one in Lakewood. Honestly, I don't forsee myself ever living there again. But I'm not from there and that's just me.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I've lived near worse, and I've seen much worse but it looks like there are some good buildings that can be salvaged and others that should be knocked down and rebuilt. If done right, theses areas can come back to life. As for Baltimore, it was much worse when I lived nearby in the late '80s and the city continues to renew itself more and more. I've always seen Liverpool and Baltimore as very alike...but for their best parts.


----------



## yoshef (Jun 22, 2007)

Jock, hope you don't mind me adding to your thread with some of my own shots to show the other, more tourist* orientated side of the city, for contrast? 

Much of downtown Liverpool is a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and the city itself has some cracking architecture, English Heritage called it "England's finest victorian city", IIRC the city boasts most listed buildings outside London, and a superb waterfront setting.

* no beatles!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

yoshef said:


> Jock, hope you don't mind me adding to your thread with some of my own shots to show the other, more tourist* orientated side of the city, for contrast?


*No not at all yoshef, some great shots there.I am not trying to show the city in a bad light i just really like gritty urban photos + there are thousands of city centre photos on SSC.*:cheers:


----------



## yoshef (Jun 22, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> *No not at all yoshef, some great shots there.I am not trying to show the city in a bad light i just really like gritty urban photos + there are thousands of city centre photos on SSC.*:cheers:


cheers! 

Fair do's m8 :cheers:


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> I went to school in Cleveland so none of this really seems all that bad or shocking.


Ahh, the irony is that Cleveland UK is quite of a hell-hole too.

By the way, is the area called 'Baltimore'? I think I might have misunderstood the title, is Baltimore USA like that?


----------



## DemolitionDave (Mar 22, 2007)

Having worked and lived in both cities I don't think Liverpool looks like Baltimore at all. Liverpool is ten times worse.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Love that one:



>


*Btw, what is it with that anti-vandal paint?!?*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Architecturally many of those buildings are quite nice, they just need to be refurbished.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> Architecturally many of those buildings are quite nice, they just need to be refurbished.


i kinda like the ones with crummy faces, like this one http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/fernallan/kensington/llvrrpool20341.jpg

it gets old when everything's brand new and shiny


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Why is it that Liverpool is so run-down and derelict compared to other British cities? Is the city still in decline? I mean there are so many regeneration projects going on in Liverpool.


----------



## Xfire101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> Why is it that Liverpool is so run-down and derelict compared to other British cities? Is the city still in decline? I mean there are so many regeneration projects going on in Liverpool.


You see, this is whats wrong with photo threads like this, people take the photos out of context.

It's only a small fraction of Liverpool that's like this, and you can find similar areas in any big city anywhere in the world.

Most of the photo's depict an area within Liverpool that have been taken over by the local council, awaiting demolition and redevelopment.

There are thousands of streets in Liverpool, if a dozen or so are like this, describing Liverpool as 'run-down and derelict' is absurd.

Get some perspective.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Xfire101 said:


> You see, this is whats wrong with photo threads like this, people take the photos out of context.It's only a small fraction of Liverpool that's like this, and you can find similar areas in any big city anywhere in the world.


I´m aware of this. However, I´ve heard from many different people that Liverpool looks and feels more like a city in decline than say Manchester or Birmingham.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

So sad, surely the government must have money to at least clean up all the garbage in the streets.


----------



## Soul_13 (May 10, 2005)

Liverpool's an amazing city, I used to live there for couple years and believe me these photos are only a small minority of its suburbs. The city centre it's really vibrant with lots top norch architecture. It has it's deprived areas like any other city but there's a huge amount of regeneration taking place both in city centre and the suburbs



Photos by kennyrouge


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr Bricks said:


> I´m aware of this. However, I´ve heard from many different people that Liverpool looks and feels more like a city in decline than say Manchester or Birmingham.


Liverpool suffered a serious decline post world war 2 and suffered a severe rise in unemployment in the post industrial age losing half of its population.Then in the 70's and 80's it was run by very left wing militant labour rebels in the age of Thatcher.Thatcher decided in reality to punish liverpool for this and gave very little in terms of government assistance and help to the city which further excentuated its problems.However in the last decade it has witnessed a resurgence and the much needed regeneration this great city needs and deserves.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

CeC said:


> So sad, surely the government must have money to at least clean up all the garbage in the streets.


They have got the money and they do collect the garbage, but they can't be there all the time. If people litter the streets constantly every day which they often do in areas like this, the streets will never look clean.


----------



## Team Brian GB (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> Why is it that Liverpool is so run-down and derelict compared to other British cities? Is the city still in decline? I mean there are so many regeneration projects going on in Liverpool.


The population of the city fell by nearly 50% in the second half of the twentieth century.

Liverpool's 'cause de celebre' was that throughout the nineteenth century going into the twentieth it was the main port city for Northern England which as far as industrialisation goes was genesis, following the Second World War with heavy industry in the United Kingdom in terminal decline the whole of the North and much of the Midlands effectively went into depression, but Liverpool was far worse than the rest as it depended on traffic moving in and out if its docks from other industrial cities rather than her own contained industries.

Saying all of that in the last twenty years I believe that Liverpool's economy grew at a faster rate than any other city in the country, between 1991 and 2006 I think it doubled in size.


----------



## Ball1800 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Liverpool*

I'm glad some other posters have provided photographs of the nicer areas in Liverpool. I live in Liverpool city centre and have done so for the past 4 years. Prior to that I lived out in Aigburth. The photo's at the beginning of this post are interesting although as others have already pointed out, only represent 2 or 3 particular neighbourhoods in Liverpool which are due to undergo redevelopment. 

The vast majority of Liverpool is perfectly safe and no different from any other large city in the UK. Many other UK cities including London, Manchester, Glasgow, Newcastle and Birmingham have similar areas. Liverpool city centre and many of the surrounding areas are completely different now to how they were just 5 years ago. Remember Liverpool was European capital of culture in 2008 and is still feeling the benefits from that with new developments going up all the time. These photo's, although interesting in their own right, simply show one or two areas due for redevelopment and in no way should they be taken as a true reflection of the state of the city as a whole :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Team Brian GB said:


> The population of the city fell by nearly 50% in the second half of the twentieth century.
> 
> Liverpool's 'cause de celebre' was that throughout the nineteenth century going into the twentieth it was the main port city for Northern England which as far as industrialisation goes was genesis, following the Second World War with heavy industry in the United Kingdom in terminal decline the whole of the North and much of the Midlands effectively went into depression, but Liverpool was far worse than the rest as it depended on traffic moving in and out if its docks from other industrial cities rather than her own contained industries.
> 
> Saying all of that in the last twenty years I believe that Liverpool's economy grew at a faster rate than any other city in the country, between 1991 and 2006 I think it doubled in size.


I don´t think other European ports like Marseille and Hamburg suffered as much.

It nice to see that Liverpool has recovered and is heading in the right direction.


----------



## yoshef (Jun 22, 2007)

Team Brian GB said:


> The population of the city fell by nearly 50% in the second half of the twentieth century.


most of that population fall can be accounted for by people moving or being moved out of the council boundary into the metropolitan area, which is still around 1.5 million people



here are some contrasting pictures from the city centre, from google streetview

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54086967&postcount=30

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54087007&postcount=31

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202491&postcount=43

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202439&postcount=42

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202381&postcount=41

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202595&postcount=45

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202551&postcount=44

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53828267&postcount=24

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53828421&postcount=25

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202141&postcount=40

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54202677&postcount=46


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

erbse said:


> ^ That's plain wrong, as there are universal conceptions of beauty (i.e. proportions, golden ratio, level of details/ornamentation) - and so there's architecture appealing to anyone, with different grades of enthusiasm. Think about the Chrysler Building, Eiffel Tower, St. Peter in Vaticane or the Pyramids.


It's not so universal IMO. When I was much younger, I viewed tall and shiny buildings as supreme. 

I lived in some 3rd world countries as the son of a Canadian diplomat. These countries tended to have a higher proportion of classical ornate architecture than in my native Canada and, as such, this style came to symbolize underdevelopment for me.

To this day I respond as much (if not more) to the colour and texture of building than its ornamentation, and curiously I prefer low-rise cities these days.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

The state of undermaintenance in these pics is tolerable. It's the emptiness of the streets and the gloomy weather that depress.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

I wish the other liverpool threads would show this


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

It is very interesting to see these sad streets. Of course, I know that Liverpool, like Baltimore, has many beautiful & pleasant areas.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

erbse said:


> By our natural sense of aesthetics. Our eyes naturally tarry over details, ornamentation, focal points. We're able to sense the golden ratio in a building. The genius loci, the structure within its urban context, the ensemble effect - it's subliminally recognizable for everyone, even children. Add elaborate colour compositions, unique structural aspects and harmonious proportions - and you get a building no one would ever dare to dislike.
> 
> No one would ever tell you Prague or Rome are ugly cities, as they correspond with our universal human conception of beauty. While that's debatable for modernist cities like Brasilia, Le Havre or Canberra - those can also be appealing, but by far not everyone would agree those are beautiful.


 You're absolutely right. It's also how we judge certain people to be beautiful, even though, yes beauty is in the eye of the beholder and taste is subjective, but no doubt anyone, from any nationality can spot a beautiful woman or handsome man. However, as with everything in life, there are always exceptions, so a minority for any particular reason, will adamantly disagree that someone or even a building as being beautiful, as opposed to the majority view. The golden ratio applied in buildings has a relevance with nature and human form and ultimately beauty.




gonzo said:


> It's not so universal IMO. When I was much younger, I viewed tall and shiny buildings as supreme.
> 
> I lived in some 3rd world countries as the son of a Canadian diplomat. These countries tended to have a higher proportion of classical ornate architecture than in my native Canada and, as such, this style came to symbolize underdevelopment for me.
> 
> To this day I respond as much (if not more) to the colour and texture of building than its ornamentation, and curiously I prefer low-rise cities these days.


 When we are younger are tastes and views are still developing and I like you felt the same way about tall buildings. Their sheer size and magnitude left me in awe. It's child psychology, just as we looked up to the tall kids in our classroom, who usually commanded more respect. As a youngster, I also associated old buildings with being old-fashioned and undesirable, and wanted everything to be shiny and modern, but as your knowledge and taste refines as you get older, like your taste buds do, you begin to really notice and appreciate the beauty, the universal beauty in well constructed buildings, and as erbse pointed out, you develop a natural sense of aesthetics. You prefer lower rise cities now and that's because of our (human beings) natural sense of comfort in a human-scale city. No-one (very few, remember there are always exceptions) is going to agree that a favella looks beautiful, but a well-restored Portuguese colonial area of Rio will have mass appeal. So, in conclusion there is indeed a universal sense of beauty, if we like it or not, but there is always exceptions to the rule for some, as there is with everything in life.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Great photos. I visited Liverpool for almost a week about 10 years ago. Even then, before some massive regeneration since, it was a cool, vibrant city. Never felt unsafe. Its surprising that the worst areas were around Anfield and Goodison Park stadiums. Go over the Mersey and the northern tip of the Wirral pensinsula felt like coastal Australian suburbs, sandy beaches and people water skiing

I clearly remember this most beautiful Georgian neighbourhood south of the city centre, near the cathedral


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Lovely dovely innit?
Well it sorta kinda makes sense don´t it since the best The Wire
characters like Jimmy McNulty and Stringer Bell was played by
english actors Dominic West and Idris Elba.
"The game is the game is the game" - Same as it ever was


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This photo thread *concentrates on the areas of dereliction and poverty*. This re-affirms, in the minds of some, t*he stereotypical portrait of Liverpool *that has existed since the 1970s - with the decline of the port and Then the Thatcher governments systematic destruction of industry.

A *lot of visitors come to liverpool to watch football *- and in doing so are confronted with a part of the city which is one of t*he most deprived*.

*North Liverpool* has large areas of relative poverty, unemployment and degeneration - which still need to be addressed; but then so does Manchester, Birmingham, Newcastle, Leeds, London - any other major British city ( especially those in the north - as this is where the industrial revolution happened).

What *a lot *visitors to Liverpool *do not see* - outside of the city centre - is the *many lovely, leafy neighbourhoods, broad avenues, sandstone walled roads and **drives, great parklands and gardens etc.* south of the city centre.

If you look at my Liverpool: the world in one city thread - you will see a more thorough depiction of Liverpool - *in all of its shades and varieties.*

I have lived in London, Aberdeenshire, Gloucestershire & Buckinghamshire - and moved back to my home city of Liverpool over 7 years ago.

I regularly visit Oxford, and more recently Newcastle - and I can honestly say that Liverpool is far more magnificent than any other of those cities and places. ( I* lived in London in the 1980s, and, then, it was grubby, derelict **and degenerate in large parts, expensive and unfriendly*)

In my opinion, Manchester cannot hold a candle to Liverpool, and nor can Birmingham. ( although I know that they, too, have some lovely leafy areas)

Liverpool is a *grand, maritime and transatlantic city *- that is why it is a *world heritage* *site*. It has access to *sandy beaches* and riverside walks. It has a feeling of *wide openness* in the city centre - because of the presence of the Irish sea.

If anyone is thinking of coming to Liverpool for a visit - please get in touch and I can show you the real Liverpool in* its many shades and varieties.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

jock in da pool said:


> I wish the other liverpool threads would show this


I've been so busy cataloguing all of the great and wonderful things and places that liverpool has to offer, that I have not got around to portraying its decayed areas - although if you look at my thread you will see a range of imagery already.

I do not live in any of *the poorest areas, *and so I, naturally, *do not *c*ome across those sorts of scenes in my daily life*. Plus, photographing decay - although interesting - is not my thing - not when there is so much beauty and other interest.:cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The Baltimore comparison is a bit unfair as well. Liverpool was an extremely wealthy and large city in the 19th century - the "second city of the Empire". This means the city's old architecture is very grand and impressive.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

*BALTIMORE WAS THE SAME WAY DUUUUUUDEEE*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

When was Baltimore one of the largest, most important cities in the world? Most people haven't even heard of it.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Please check out my comprehensive thread. See below.*


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr Bricks said:


> When was Baltimore one of the largest, most important cities in the world? Most people haven't even heard of it.


*Back during the American Industrial Revolution comrade. How many people today know what or where Liverpool is today as opposed to Baltimore? Bahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is a bizarre thread. I was just in Liverpool and it was spectacular, absolutely spectacular. To find a US city that has the vibrancy it has you have only probably NYC, San Francisco, maybe Chicago, maybe Miami, and maybe Boston - and that is it. 

I also walked around huge sections of the city including right through Toxteth and never saw as much as a single vacant building. 

Makes me wonder about these pictures.

Anyways, I'll be doing my thread in the next week or so.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

600West218 said:


> This is a bizarre thread. I was just in Liverpool and it was spectacular, absolutely spectacular. To find a US city that has the vibrancy it has you have only probably NYC, San Francisco, maybe Chicago, maybe Miami, and maybe Boston - and that is it.
> 
> I also walked around huge sections of the city including right through Toxteth and never saw as much as a single vacant building.
> 
> ...


I'm really pleased that you enjoyed Liverpool so much. I will be doing a *'Toxteth special'* soon. 

It tends to be in the northern areas of the city that you will come across empty buildings and blight. This division in the city is historical. That's not to excuse it though; but there are also many fine houses and homes in the north of the city, and the elegant and stately Stanley Park.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok, I went through some northern sections of the city as well and never saw abandoned buildings - though clearly some working class areas. can't say I saw everything though.

But man, what a great city. I'd move there in a hearbeat if I could.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

TommyCarcetti said:


> *Back during the American Industrial Revolution comrade. How many people today know what or where Liverpool is today as opposed to Baltimore? Bahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Dude, take a chill pill.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

600West218 said:


> ok, I went through some northern sections of the city as well and never saw abandoned buildings - though clearly some working class areas. can't say I saw everything though.
> 
> But man, what a great city. I'd move there in a hearbeat if I could.




:cheer:


----------



## Neilsatiscitycentre (Nov 2, 2008)

As a native of Liverpool, I went to Baltimore after spending a couple of days in DC. I had heard about the comparisons, and wanted to see Camden Yards ballpark as it was the first of the inner city, new build stadiums in the States. 

I really liked Baltimore. It is a lot like Liverpool (although I think we have grander buildings imho). We have terraced houses, so does Baltimore (row houses), we are a city on the way back, and so is Baltimore, Liverpool is a great place for a beer, so is Baltimore, both are big on sports. 

I'd go back to Baltimore is I had the chance. The Randy Newman song also was one of the reasons I wanted to visit. Great track, paints the city in a bad light, but still a great song, and the idea of a city in decline in the 70's struck a cord with me as a youngster back in the UK. There's even a Baltimore Street in Liverpool city centre. There's certainly a link, I think.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

More pics please....


----------



## sardinianboy (Oct 2, 2011)

TommyCarcetti said:


> *Back during the American Industrial Revolution comrade. How many people today know what or where Liverpool is today as opposed to Baltimore? Bahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Liverpool has one of the most famous sports clubs in the world and numerous other icons including the worlds most popular musical artists OF ALL TIME..the beatles.i believe the flaxen haired warbling tori amos is from baltimore and some obscure rounders club called the baltimore onions.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

TommyCarcetti said:


> *Back during the American Industrial Revolution comrade. How many people today know what or where Liverpool is today as opposed to Baltimore? Bahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Eh? You need to pick up a history book. Ask anyone outside the US what/where Baltimore is and they won't have a clue. Liverpool on the other hand..

Great thread! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

^^^Guys, what's to prove? They are both great cities that are often underrated & misunderstood. 

For those who have never heard of Baltimore, a good way to get a humorous look at the city is to watch John Waters films. I suggest watching the oldest ones and work towards the present. You can hear the accent, see the quirky neighborhoods & people. (sometimes over the top, but always a chuckle)


----------



## tomo90 (Oct 16, 2010)

Someone needs to post pics of Allerton, Woolton and Aigburth etc to balance this out.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

tomo90 said:


> Someone needs to post pics of Allerton, Woolton and Aigburth etc to balance this out.


I have Tomo, see my thread.  Liverpool: the world in one city. ( below)

I'm growing tired of this thread; it's insidious.


----------



## tomo90 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ Good, you see this dereliction in Manchester, Birmingham and Newcastle but its always Liverpool's that gets splashed everywhere.


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

Please forgive Tommy, he's certainly not one of Baltimore's brightest. They're both fine cities imho.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

qwerty


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, that's cool though!

Baltimore seems unique....but had no idea LIVERPOOL, of all places, must have been a good model for it, originally!


----------

